# [Mysql] Acces refuse pour root

## MaKKrO

Bonjour tout le monde.

Bon voila, je suis en train de monter un serveur radius.

J ai un probleme dans Mysql, il m'est impossible de me loguer en root.

Ma base radius est creer... je c pas quoi faire !

SI quelqu'un peut m'aider !!!

Config : 

dev-db/mysql

      Latest version available: 4.1.14

      Latest version installed: 4.1.14

cat /etc/mysql/my.cnf

# /etc/mysql/my.cnf: The global mysql configuration file.

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/dev-db/mysql/files/my.cnf-4.1,v 1.2 2005/07/26 17:14:23 vivo Exp $

# The following options will be passed to all MySQL clients

[client]

password                                    = *******

port                                            = 3306

socket                                          = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Erreur :

# mysql -u root -p radius

Enter password:

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)

Je ne sais plus comment j'ai fait mais je sais que j ai reussi a me loguer vu que j ai creer la base !

----------

## spider312

Attention, MySQL utilise un système d'authentification parallele (donc ton user root n'a pas forcément le même mot de passe que le système sur lequel il est installé, mais ça j'espère que tu le savais) dont l'identifiant n'est pas que le login, mais la paire login+host, un même user root peut avoir un mot de passe et des droits différents selon le host depuis lequel il se connecte donc

Pour changer ton pass root, tu peux lancer mysql_safe, qui te permettras de te loguer en root sans mot de passe

P.S. c'est quoi ce "password" dans la conf du client ?

----------

## MaKKrO

OK, pour le password client, laisse tomber, j'ai craqué... Ayant été un peu désépéré j'ai renseigné partout ou j'ai vu "Password" !!   :Confused: 

Pour le mysql_safe... et bien kenini, j'ai pas de ca !!!

j'ai tenté le mysqladmin -u root  password '*****' mais que dal !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Toujours la meme erreur avec en plus :

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed

----------

## MaKKrO

En fait c'est mysqld_safe...

j'ai pas eu le temps d'essayé, je vous tiens au courant !

----------

